# Tour Dreisessel



## BayWa Biker (1. Juni 2012)

Servus Jungs,

ich beabsichtige am Sonntag eine Tour von Mauth oder Phillipsreuth auf den Dreisessel zu fahren. War da vor einigen Jahren mal zum Wandern, und habe die Strecke noch als sehr schön in Erinnerung. Kann mir von euch jemand dazu ein paar Feedbacks über Fahrbarkeit und Tourdauer oder dergleichen geben? Hinzu geplant ist erst mal der E6 Wanderweg, den Rückweg muß ich erst noch raussuchen, bin aber gerne für andere Vorschläge dankbar. Würde mich freuen wenn mir diesbezüglich jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Beste Grüße 

BayWa


----------



## 3cinos (2. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich mich erinnere ist der E6-Weg von Mauth > Philippsreut > Haidmühle > Kreuzbachklause eine Forststrasse. Von Kreuzbachklause bis Rollmannsberg teilweise trailig. Der 6er ab Rollmansberg bis Dreisesselhaus ist weitgehendst ein schlechter Fahrweg, der mit zunehmender Höhe Körner, Kraft und Uphilltechnik bedarf und ist von der Seite die einzige gute Offroadvariante!
Tipp: www.rscwaldkirchen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BayWa Biker (2. Juni 2012)

Danke dir, 

habe von einem anderen User den link vom RSC Waldkirchen bekommen, und mir daraus die Dreiländertour rausgesucht. 
Leider wird es aber morgen wegen Zeitproblemen von einem Kumpel doch nichts mit der geplanten Tour, werden morgen eine etwas kürzere Strecke in Arnbruck unter die Stollen nehmen, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! 
Möchte Sie auf jeden Fall noch dieses Jahr in Angriff nehmen und dann evtl. auch bei Gelegenheit den E6 anschauen.

Pfiade, BayWa


----------

